# Brompton phone mount



## idanyd (19 Jul 2017)

Do you use a mount to attach your mobile to your Brompton's handlebar?

If so, which one do you use?


----------



## mitchibob (20 Jul 2017)

I thought about doing this, and read many many reviews of many different mounts, but the one thing that struck me about most of the reviews I read is that you're putting a potentially vital and expensive piece of kit on your bike, that could potentially bounce out, especially on a bike like a Brompton where bumps in the road tend to be a lot more noticeable. Unless your phone is waterproof, you're also entrusting the waterproof-ness of any cover they might offer.

When I crashed into the side of a car that pulled out on me in Regents Park in March, I seem to remember that my Garmin 820 didn't stay in it's mount and was picked up by a friendly cyclist that stopped to help, but wasn't damaged in the slightest, and perfectly recorded my incredibly fast stop. The phone in my pocket was also completely unharmed. Me, the bike, helmet, sunglasses, faired less well. Apparently 20mph into the side of a car can bend a Brompton frame, as well as the front wheel.

Depending on what you need your phone on the bike for, and if your budget stretches, maybe a separate bike computer is actually a better bet, simply because they're designed to be there and put up with some rough terrain and can put up with rain. Then you can keep your phone out of harms way.

Also, as much as certain apps for navigation on phones are great, etc., I do wonder about having a phone on a bike, from the perspective of so many drivers, pedestrians, etc., with their faces stuffed into their phones while using the streets in London, paying no attention to anything around themselves, that as cyclists, we should at least be setting some kind of example.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2017)

What's the benefit to attaching my Samsung GT-B 2710 to the bars?


----------



## Justinitus (20 Jul 2017)

I use one of these. Simple to fit and remove, fits my Giant bars snugly and holds my iPhone securely. Should fit a Brompton?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Mounts-Adapters/Nite-Ize-HandleBand-Smartphone-Mount/B00SR6HK6Q


----------



## Kell (20 Jul 2017)

I use a Quad Lock Mount for my iPhone (6 as it happens, but they do other versions).

It's the most stable thing I've ever come across and there's more chance of the mount being ripped off the bars than the phone coming out of the mount IMHO.

The case itself stays on my phone - it's pretty slim (unlike me), but has protected my phone against several pretty big drops so far.

It comes with a showerproof cover that can be easily fitted too.

As for why? I use my phone to track distance, and as a cycle computer, and occasionally as a Sat Nav.

It's great, but not cheap and the cases are iPhone and Galaxy specific. They do make an adapter, but this would mean gluing it to another case - this might be fine, but I wouldn't fancy it.

https://www.quadlockcase.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIqZyRrPaX1QIVwiOBCh1RPw8dEAAYAiAAEgKraPD_BwE

My only concern is with the increase of thefts in London, having an expensive bit of kit attached to your bars could make you a target. But unless you know how a Quad Lock works, you'd never get the phone out the mount.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jul 2017)

I've been using a Topeak Drybag for years, just buying a bigger bag when I get a larger phone. The handbar mount is tiny so won't effect your fold, it's thoroughly waterproof, and you can clip the phone onto a pocket or your waist band while folding. The case would also offer a fair amount of protection in the unlikely even of a fall - most probably due to fumbling before you attach or after you remove it.


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2017)

On the rare occasion I attach my phone to the handlebars, I use one of those Silicone 8 bands (often sold/labelled as Silicone Bandages - I know not why). For tracking, sat nav or cycle computer, it stays in my pocket, using audio to read out directions as needed or speeds at defined intervals - on an (whisper it) earpiece in busy cities.


----------



## Arellcat (20 Jul 2017)

I use the Bike Citizens _finn_ universal mount. It's surprisingly good, though of course it doesn't protect your phone from the weather.

The mount also copes admirably with my Garmin GPSmap 60CSx, which is not the smallest, thinnest GPS receiver ever invented, and whose official handlebar mounts are a bit expensive to buy (and equally to lose… ).


----------



## idanyd (21 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I've been using a Topeak Drybag for years, just buying a bigger bag when I get a larger phone. The handbar mount is tiny so won't effect your fold, it's thoroughly waterproof, and you can clip the phone onto a pocket or your waist band while folding. The case would also offer a fair amount of protection in the unlikely even of a fall - most probably due to fumbling before you attach or after you remove it.
> 
> View attachment 363160



What mount are you using with it?



Kell said:


> I use a Quad Lock Mount for my iPhone (6 as it happens, but they do other versions).
> 
> It's the most stable thing I've ever come across and there's more chance of the mount being ripped off the bars than the phone coming out of the mount IMHO.
> 
> ...



Which mount are you using, and where is it mounted?

My old Bromptons had a Trigo mount (https://www.ecwid.com/store/bikegang/#!/Trigo-Gadget-Station-for-Brompton/p/56378172), which was brilliant, other than the fact that I needed to unfasten it using an allen key every time I folded the bike (and fasten it when unfolded).
So now I'm looking for a mount that won't interfere with the folding process.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jul 2017)

idanyd said:


> What mount are you using with it?


The handlebar mount that is included


----------



## Kell (24 Jul 2017)

I use the standard mount that comes with it.

On my bike, I have it set off just to the right of centre. It's very slim, so doesn't interfere with the fold, once you remove your phone.

ETA: I have flat-ish bars though, rather than the M/H bars. So have a bit ore real estate on them.


----------



## Kell (25 Jul 2017)

Excuse the untidy garage, but...


----------



## idanyd (26 Jul 2017)

Thank everyone for your answers.

I eventually decided to go for the Topeak Ridecase, because I wanted to have an arm I can mount the phone on.

It's rather similar to the Trigo I used to have, but instead of sitting on top of the stem, it comes with a handlebar grip. The benefit here is that this allows me to install the arm in an angle, that allows me to watch the screen while riding, and since it's slightly off-centre ,doesn't interfere with the folding (unlike the Trigo one, which had me take out an allen key every time I un/folded my bike).

However, the main disadvantage of the Ridecase is that it doesn't come with a universal adapter, only with cases to specific models, and I have a Oneplus Two, which isn't as popular as iPhones or Samsungs,
So I had to improvise - I sawed off the adaptor itself out of the case that came with the Ridecase, and glued it to the back of my phone's case. It's not the prettiest thing, but it works.

Well, nor now at least. I'm still looking for a rainproof solution. 

Here's what it looks like unfolded:





Folded. Notice how it fits right between the spokes:





Frankenstein's case:


----------



## chriscross1966 (27 Jul 2017)

I've managed to squeeze one of these onto older-style M/H- bars and I find it works well http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Bicyc...348528?hash=item3d3c84e970:g:CgIAAOSwEHpZKxJ8. It sits pretty much flat on the bars so reducing the turning moment, and accomodates a 5" smartphone just about. it can be a squeeze to get in, but it fits snugly and I've never had the phone fall out, even during an embarrassing "failure to get out of the cleats" moment on a ride out with some friends.... I hit the deck, the bike hit the deck, the phone stayed in its mount. Cheap enough to fit them to every bike and leave attached, or have it join the rest of the stuff lurking in the bottom of the T-bag....


----------



## bikegang (5 Feb 2018)

idanyd said:


> What mount are you using with it?
> Which mount are you using, and where is it mounted?
> My old Bromptons had a Trigo mount (https://www.ecwid.com/store/bikegang/#!/Trigo-Gadget-Station-for-Brompton/p/56378172), which was brilliant, other than the fact that I needed to unfasten it using an allen key every time I folded the bike (and fasten it when unfolded).
> So now I'm looking for a mount that won't interfere with the folding process.



New version is out with certain angle, no need to readjust folding, but the functions (add-on : headlight or gopro mount that used to be at the bottom aren't possible anymore)


)


----------



## idanyd (5 Feb 2018)

bikegang said:


> New version is out with certain angle, no need to readjust folding, but the functions (add-on : headlight or gopro mount that used to be at the bottom aren't possible anymore)
> 
> View attachment 394619
> )



Brilliant, Thanks!

I went for Topeak's Ridecase (http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-ride...340062&ptaid=aud-94098342302:pla-121263384062) at the end, but my girlfriend is looking for a new mount and that may suit her.


----------



## stephenjubb (7 Feb 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterproof-iKross-Universal-Handlebar-Smartphone/dp/B00JXXFCY4

phone fits inside and you close the zip. works well on my brompton and I have commuted 20 miles on it in london on the odd week I worked there. zero problems


----------



## stephenjubb (7 Feb 2018)

not much good if you want to use the phone though! I used it for sat nav so had to set the sat nav and slide it in the case without touching the screen


----------



## Kell (8 Feb 2018)

This thread reminded me that, as stated earlier, I was always conscious of having my phone on my bars while in London.

So I've now got a Lezyne Macro GPS computer.

It's a lot smaller, does navigation, and the battery doesn't suddenly cut out when it's cold. It even displays your text messages and tells you if anyone's ringing (So long as your phone is nearby).


----------



## Kell (9 Feb 2018)

Got mine from Tredz (other stores are available).

View attachment 395124


https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Lezyne-Macro-GPS-Navigate-Computer_99081.


----------

